# First Thread - My Bolens LT8e mower deck spindle crisis - Newbie needs help



## SweBol (May 23, 2017)

Hi there. 

the spindle for the leftmost rotary knife on my 3 knife mower deck ( probably 38 or 40 inch ) on my little Bolens LT8e just shattered and I can't seem to find one online. 

I removed the spindle today and I can see an article number on the spindle housing 171-4733

Does anyone know where I might find this part online ? 

Does anyone know which manufacturer made the spindles on these decks?



I'm in Sweden so Bolens parts are not found around the corner, Husqvarna on the other hand is a local brand. 

I need to weld the deck itself since the metal cracked and that's not a problem at all so I could drill new holes for another spindle if the same size and 4 point attachment bolts are not available on the newer spindles. 

Bought this little tractor 2 years ago and it has a brand new Briggs & Stratton type engine but with 435cc instead of the original 318. 

I also have a perfectly restored Bolens Huskey with a 1000cc 2 cyl engine and a MF35 from 1961 ( with a crack in the gearbox housing that I need to weld, that should be interesting ) 

All the best from north of Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Not sure I can help you, but I'll search around and see what I can find.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Got 2 of 'em.....I'll check and see how much to ship one ,to you,if you like.
They are used,but in real good condition.
I believe they are the same.
OR, you can contact sams bolens:
[email protected]


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

